# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  CULTIVO DE TARA EN COSTA

## Alper

AMIGOS:
ADJUNTO FOTOS DEL CULTIVO DE TARA EN COSTA.
Proveemos semilla proveniente de plantas grandes productoras, aclimatadas a la costa.Más de nueve años de cultivo en costa. *INFORMES: Telef. 976-156693, RPM *65-33-85* Saludos cordiales.FLORES LOTE CASA NH.jpgfotos por clasificar 195.jpgTAYA O TARA.jpgTemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo Aplicacion de micorrizas en el cultivo de tara o taya Cultivo de Kiwicha en la Costa

----------


## kscastaneda

Alfredo, estuve sin mis equipos 1 semana;  sigo con los mismos números, llamame tengo una amiga que quiere sembrar Tara. 
Saludos,

----------

Alper

----------


## Alex grados

Somos una empresa peruana que estamos muy interesados en comprar grandes cantidades volúmenes tara  en polvo goma alli le dejo mi Whatssapp +51968610577 me pueden escribir entrar en contacto por fabor

----------


## inecap

Tenemos disponibilidad de Tara en vaina para su compra! Disponibilidad inmediata!  Precio - 3.30 - abiertos a negociación  Contactar al 946425362  Lista para cargar!

----------

